# Genkernel BzImage compile error

## xRaymond

Hi, I'm using GenKernel to compile my Kernel. Which I know, is not really recommended from what I read. But hey, it's my first Gentoo install. Well, second..but it's doing what it did the first time. In-which brings to me to why I'm making this thread. When I run the command genkernel --menuconfig all I get this:

```
(chroot) Gentoo-11 / # genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] y

Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n

Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

--

Built-in kernel command line (CMDLINE_BOOL) [N/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD      fs/xfs/xfs.o

  LD      fs/xfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r600_hdmi.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'ep_poll':

fs/eventpoll.c:1143: warning: 'slack' may be used uninitialized in this function

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  LD      drivers/gpu/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/idle/built-in.o

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  MK_FW   firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

--

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 
```

So I go and take a look at the log (Click here to see it) and well...I have no clue at all what the problem is. So if any of you guys could point me to the right direction I'd really appreciate it! I was hoping for a successful Gentoo install on first/second try but Gentoo doesn't like me x_x.

If I left out any information, let me know.

----------

## Hu

You have asked the kernel to embed firmware for a wireless device, but that firmware is not installed on the build system.  Reconfigure your kernel not to use that firmware (which may disable use of the associated wireless device) or find and install the package that provides that firmware.

----------

